# Snake ID



## Chris1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hoping some of you wonderful aps-ers can identify the snakes in this pic.

They were found under a tent at treachery beach camping ground. (near seal rocks)

Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## GBWhite (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Chris,

Pretty hard to identify from this photo. I downloaded it and enlarged it but it still proved too hard to make a positive id. From what I can make out it might be a Golden Crown but I'm not 100%. Maybe someone else might have better luck.

Cheers.

George

After having another look they might be swaps snakes.


----------



## SerpentWanderer (Apr 12, 2016)

Appears to be three snakes but none of which I can clearly see


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 12, 2016)

Hard photo, but from what I can see I would say swampie, Golden Crowned or small-eyed


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 12, 2016)

One cannot provide a positive ID from this photo, but they are small elapids. Given their body shape and that they appear to be of generally greyish colour and not shiny, I’d say that rules out Whips and Small-eyed. It looks like they headed for the hills rather than stood their ground once disturbed, while you located your camera, so most probably are Marsh Snakes. It is not is not uncommon with this species to find several of in close proximity utilising the same cover. If you were close enough to determine there was no light colour on the crown of the head but perhaps a bit of a light streak on the side of the face, then that would confirm it. However, something tells me you probably did not linger long in close proximity. Lol. Entirely understandable (and wise) in the circumstances.


----------



## PythonLegs (Apr 12, 2016)

Any id would be mostly guess work without a closer pic. Everyone who gave one must have some amazing skills..


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks guys!

yeah, its a terrible photo, not mine, from a guy whos young kids were sleeping in a tent under which they were found,...im sure he'll be horrified to know they were venemous!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## ronhalling (Apr 14, 2016)

[MENTION=1514]Chris1[/MENTION], Don,t tell him and he won't be horrified, as [MENTION=25680]PythonLegs[/MENTION] has said it would be pretty hard to make an ID from those pics and for all we know they could be a bunch of Burtons having a coroboree under the tent (although i doubt it) tell him the general consensus is young Coastals seeking shelter or he might not want to take the kids camping again. You could also tell him to buy a copy of Identifying Australian Snakes to put into his camping kit as another thing him and the kids could do together on their camping trips, why pop someones balloon if you don't need to. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 14, 2016)

To repeat the start of my above post "One cannot get a positive ID from this picture". So just tell your friend the truth - they cannot be positively identified. It just my opinion that they are a small species of ven. By the way, my apologies Chris for assuming that you had taken the shot.

The photo shows green and blue colours well rendered, along with some pale brown leaves amongst the predominantly grey leaf litter, so colour can be used.. I can see two animals, one clearer than the other, and a piece of rope between, with what appears to be a metal tent peg attached (using magnification). The two animals appear mid to dark grey. 

There are only a dozen vens , a couple of colubrids and and couple of pygopods found in the area. Colour and shape can be used to whittle that down to a few possibilities. that can be further reduced if one also considers behaviour and geography. For example, one can rule out things like CTS, Tiger, juvenile Brown, Stephen's Banded, RBB on the basis of colour, and things like BTS, Death Adder, Burtons on the basis of shape. While saying that, I must admit there is an outside chance they could be unusually dark specimens of Common Scaly Foot, although I think it unlikely. Its possible, just not very probable.


----------

